# Balda Camera Help?



## ernie85017 (May 7, 2011)

Hello, 
I hope you can help me identify this camera.  It is marked Baldaxette II, but I have not seen any photos of B II's with a back that looks like this.
The case is also very different.
I am not a photographer, so don't expect any knowledgeable conversation about this from me.  Hoping you experts can help.


----------



## ernie85017 (May 9, 2011)

I have a Balda that I can't fully identify. It is marked Baldaxette II, but I am unable to find any other photos of cameras with the same back. Hoping to get a photo attached here. Also, the case is entirely different from any others I have seen.
Can anyone help?


----------



## ernie85017 (May 9, 2011)

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket 

Hoping this will lead to the photos.
Thanks for your help.
Can't figure why this cameral looks so different from others of the same name.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 9, 2011)

First, I moved your posts in a more visible place. Second, I would need more pictures and a good description of the camera features in order to determine the model. I would suggest good, quality pictures of the front (open) of the camera, with lens in foreground and as sharp as it can be. Also, views from the top, bottom, sides are welcome. Description of the lens/shutter is always a plus. I'll monitor this and help you if I can.


----------

